

Ask HN: Experience selling non-hosted web app? - karterk

I realize that this is typically enterprise-y in nature, but there are certain tools (e.g. profiling/monitoring tools), which don't quite work well as a hosted service. I am not talking about Desktop software, but software that needs to be set-up internally behind the firewall.<p>What has been your experience selling a non-hosted web application/tool?
======
orangethirty
Same as selling anything. A hosted web app is not easier to market. The
problems you are facing now (who is my customer and how do I get them to buy)
is what every other business out there goes through. You need to create a good
direct email campaign to test whether businesses will buy your product.

------
diegogcouto
I'm very interested about it too.

A non-hosted web app can be easily copied, and the solution that I've found to
this issue was to bet on crowdfunding to develop and make profit with
services.

Now I'm preparing the ideas to launch and as soon as I get some usefull
information I'll update it.

